# Reading Tabs



## thsc (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi All,

Beginner guitarist here. Just started to read tabs and I could use some help with it. 

I'd like to use the example of Under the Bridge here: http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/r/red_hot_chili_peppers/under_the_bridge_tab.htm (tab)

http://tabs.ultimate-guitar.com/r/red_hot_chili_peppers/under_the_bridge_ver3_crd.htm (chords)

I have a few questions about it:

1. When I look at the tabs, how do I know what kind of notes I am playing when playing particular chords and such (i.e. quarter notes, eight notes, etc)? I don't see any instructions about it. So, how exactly do I go about figuring out the strumming/picking pattern AND the timing. Is this something that I would just have to figure out from youtube videos? I usually do look at youtube tutorials, but I figure I should make it a habit to not rely on youtube so much and learn from tabs since unpopular songs aren't usually covered by people on youtube. 
2. I was under the impression that an open string that should be played would have a "0" written on it, but the tab here doesn't say anything. So, do I assume that I don't play those strings that don't have a number on them? 


Any other tips regarding figuring out how to play songs from tabs would be really appreciated by experienced players.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some tab will indicate timing with either markings on the numbers or with regular notation above it.
Your example doesn't so you would need to play along with it.
It might be helpful to mark it some way yourself to indicate timing.
There are smart phone apps that will slow down recordings without changing the pitch if you need to go more slowly to start.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The timing should be in your head. listen to the song.a.few.notes.at a time. And then hit the tab.

That's how I learned, but that was when they were in the magazines or tab books that were accurate.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

thsc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Beginner guitarist here. Just started to read tabs and I could use some help with it.
> 
> ...


That is the problem with tabs vs. notation. Listening to the song is probably the best way to figure it out. If you can play it with a slow down program, that will make it easier.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

thsc said:


> 1. When I look at the tabs, how do I know what kind of notes I am playing when playing particular chords and such (i.e. quarter notes, eight notes, etc)? I don't see any instructions about it. So, how exactly do I go about figuring out the strumming/picking pattern AND the timing.


You don't and that's why tabs aren't useful unless you already are familiar with the song. Standard notation has all that you need to learn a song and you should use that when possible. Tabs are useful to show you the fingering and phrasing, for instance, which of the many C notes on the full guitar neck you are expected to play.



thsc said:


> 2. I was under the impression that an open string that should be played would have a "0" written on it, but the tab here doesn't say anything. So, do I assume that I don't play those strings that don't have a number on them?


You are correct that a "0" would indicate an open string that you would play. A string that you don't play (or mute) would have an "X" on it. The song you're learning uses bar chords so there won't be open strings.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The ABSOLUTE most important thing to keep in mind when looking up tabs on the internet...most of them are wrong. They're all user submitted and you need to know enough to KNOW when they're wrong.

I don't use tab much but I DO look up chord charts quite often. Try E-Chords. From my experience, despite the fact that their catalogue doesn't seem to be as extensive as other sites, a higher percentage of their chord charts are correct.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

First off it is called tablature....Tab for short...only if you are looking at more than one piece of music would you call it tabs....


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I would not even look at those inter net tabs because as stated by others a lot of time they are wrong. The tab books at the guitar shops are accurate but a lot of times made far more difficult than the original artist plays the song. Watch the original artist play live on video's and sort out what notes to use.


----------

